# New naked butts coming home



## Lerat

Here are my soon to be girls 

Brooklyn 4 months old









And lil miss 2 months old


----------



## chrisstrikeagain

They are soooooooooooo cute.


----------



## OnlyOno

aieeee i love the nakies. they're so soft and warm, and i think they know that they aren't beautiful to most people so they have such wonderful personalities. <3333


----------



## ghost

Aww! I don't ususally care for nakeds but those two girls are precious! <3


----------



## sk1tt135

Aww, I should post pics of my little nakie girl.  I think they're adorable and I love the way her skin feels lol. =D


----------



## Chivahn

SO cute! 

My hairless girl doesn't look like a rat, I don't think. She looks like a tiny naked kangaroo.


----------



## Poppyseed

Yeah, my grandma says Bert looks like a deer/pig thing XD She says he is adorable.


----------



## sonoma

Cute girls! :wink:


----------



## Lerat

Ok so got the girls and she Got there age all wrong 

The 4 month old is The pink hairless which is now named PERKY due to her coffee purculating sounds 

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content



















And brooklyn is 2 months onl and is a double rex with peach fuzz lol

































She was in the cage with brother for 2 months can she be pregnant ??



both are sweet and so very gental


----------



## Forensic

How recently was she with the male? Gestation is three weeks. If she's been away from them longer than that then she might be okay. If it was recent, then you may want to weigh her daily.


----------



## Lerat

Well just took her weight and shes 153 g ..shes 4 months old at the momentmay I add her nipplesare showing ?


----------



## Forensic

How long has she been away from the male? Do you have any pics with her standing up?


----------



## Lerat

Ill try to get a hold of the breeder to see and get some pics for you


----------



## Stephanie

I hate to say it but if you get a rat that is pregnant there is something seriously wrong with that breeder!!!


----------



## Lerat

Yeah sometimes breeders arent all there out to be 
Ill try to get some pics of her standing 
but when she dose shes got a nice round tummy


----------



## OnlyOno

i don't think that she looks very pregnant but you might want to keep a close eye on her. my nakie rat looks all fat and round when she cleans her belly like that too. and their nipples are kind of always showing, lol. if she's really preggers they will actually protrude from her belly, which is the only reason that you can even see that on a normal hairy rat.

that little dark baby is so cute! but i think your pinky rat is still technically a double-rex since her face is hairy too, no?


----------



## Lerat

OnlyOno said:


> i don't think that she looks very pregnant but you might want to keep a close eye on her. my nakie rat looks all fat and round when she cleans her belly like that too. and their nipples are kind of always showing, lol. if she's really preggers they will actually protrude from her belly, which is the only reason that you can even see that on a normal hairy rat.
> 
> that little dark baby is so cute! but i think your pinky rat is still technically a double-rex since her face is hairy too, no?


Yeah there both rex's 

as for those nipples yeah there sticking out right ..ill try to get a good shot of her belly


----------



## SamsterAndRocky

awww....two of the seven rats currently living with me are double rexs (our friends needed a plce to stay for a bit and brought rats with them...only one is *mine*)...i dont know about the other 4 as they are only 5 or 6 days old


----------



## Lerat

OK so heres a pic of her belly , she was 153g yesterday and today shes 159g !!
I was told by the breeder that she was in the cage with her brother since birth !!


----------



## papricka

She does have quite the belly on her! She could very well be pregnant, especially if she is putting weight on like that. But I do not have experience with pregnant rats. I have heard though that hairless rats do not make very good mothers.


----------



## Lerat

Heres some pics of her roundness today  please tell me its all a dream and she aint prego loll


----------



## Poppyseed

She looks pregnate to me :/ And if she is two months old and has been in the cage with her bro since birth it's pretty likely she is.


----------



## Lerat

shes 4 months old


----------



## Forensic

Yeah, if she's that round and she's been with her brothers since she was born, it seems pretty likely. Poor baby.


----------



## renay

Lerat let me know if she has babies, for some reason i'm thinking you're in my area, since I found a post of that IDENTICAL rat and contacted the breeder only to be asked when I wanted to come and pick her up.. and that was today... lol, so if she has babies, I'll be interested in adopting a female, even though they will be inbred... I'll just name it cletus or some inbred name.. haha


----------



## Poppyseed

Inbreeding in rats isn't as detrimental as inbreeding in humans. I'm sure it has nothing wrong with it. In fact I wouldn't be surprised if ALL the rats we own are inbreed to some extent lol.

Morgan comes from a line of two rats turned into 50+ rats within two months time lol. He's healthy happy and very intellegent.


----------



## Forensic

Inbreeding in rats is just as detrimental as that in humans, however, the main issue with inbreeding comes with detrimental recessives. If both parents or the family base have no real bad genes to appear in homozygous children, then within a couple generations no real bad effects will be seen. Inbreeding can also be used to strengthen a population, by bringing out a strong genotype. Most of our rats are inbred to some degree, as no new rats are being domesticated... same as with humans... no new humans are evolving out of whatever base... so at this point we're all related somehow... :lol:


----------



## Meghan

I love hairlesses!!!I have one,Ollie,there are some pics of him in the gallery


----------



## Lerat

renay said:


> Lerat let me know if she has babies, for some reason i'm thinking you're in my area, since I found a post of that IDENTICAL rat and contacted the breeder only to be asked when I wanted to come and pick her up.. and that was today... lol, so if she has babies, I'll be interested in adopting a female, even though they will be inbred... I'll just name it cletus or some inbred name.. haha



Well I came home to 5 lil squeaky babies  so start reserving them  I wont ask money for any on the froum just toyus and goodies for Perky as shes being a GREAT mom !!

Keep in mind im keeping one of the girls so she can have her daughter with her for life!!


----------



## renay

I call dibbs on one anyway, where are you from? you can pm me if you don't want to tell everyone


----------



## OnlyOno

aww, i was just going to change my mind that from those new pics she def looks preggers, but hey, i would just be beating a dead horse on that one, lol.

5 babies is a good small litter, i'm so jealous, i want one! those babies are adorable! like jellybeans! keep us updated on pictures, i want to see how many of them turn out nakie. <333


----------



## Forensic

Well, I guess we have to assume this is a breeder to be avoided right now?


----------



## renay

Forensic said:


> Well, I guess we have to assume this is a breeder to be avoided right now?


LOL this breeder in question tried to sell me the rats that lerat already purchased days after he already had them she asked me when I would like to come and pick them up...


----------



## Forensic

renay said:


> Forensic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I guess we have to assume this is a breeder to be avoided right now?
> 
> 
> 
> LOL this breeder in question tried to sell me the rats that lerat already purchased days after he already had them she asked me when I would like to come and pick them up...
Click to expand...

Sigh... *bangsheadagainstdesk* Why do people do this? Don't they care about the animals?

I'm almost surprised she hasn't 'offered to take the babies back'.

To sell or breed, of course.


----------



## renay

No kidding...
Its a shame people think of animals as a commodity.


----------



## Lerat

Actually the breeder called to see how perky was doing and when i told her she had babies she wnated to come get them claimed they were her's 

so i told her to go fly a kite and that these babies are just fine where they are


----------



## Lerat

2 Girls 








3 boys


----------



## Forensic

Lerat said:


> Actually the breeder called to see how perky was doing and when i told her she had babies she wnated to come get them claimed they were her's
> 
> so i told her to go fly a kite and that these babies are just fine where they are


----------



## Lerat

YEAH exactly my thought


----------



## naeby

They are so beautiful!


----------



## Poppyseed

I don't see milk bands, are they feeding ): I hope so!


----------



## simbakitten

owww so sweet, makes me wanna get some nakies!!


----------

